# Shipping Wheels?



## Mr. Watson (Aug 23, 2010)

So I found a screaming deal on craigslist for some fat fives.
Only problem is that they're in Maryland and I'm in Wisconsin. :banghead:

Anyways, my question was if any of you had some experience in shipping wheels? If I should freight or ship? How many packages should I use? (Fat Fives come with tires btw) Should I use Fed-Ex? UPS? Etc? And anything else I should like to know

Input is appreciated


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Use fed ex with no boxes just plastic wrap the wheel and tires in pairs.


----------



## Mr. Watson (Aug 23, 2010)

Individually wrap them? How much should that run me?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Probably figure at least $20 per tire/wheel as a package. It's unlikely that you could combine 2 wheels and tires all together for shipping purposes using "regular" UPS or FedEx.


----------



## Mr. Watson (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Gavin[email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Our packaging would look like this;


----------



## leeanders (Feb 8, 2011)

*Doc - have a question regarding possible wheel upgrade*



[email protected] said:


> Probably figure at least $20 per tire/wheel as a package. It's unlikely that you could combine 2 wheels and tires all together for shipping purposes using "regular" UPS or FedEx.


Doc - Have a 2011 Golf base with 15" steel wheels. With the steel wheels, the bolts do not have washers, as I'm accustomed to with aluminum wheels.

When I purchase the new cast alum wheels, will I have to change out the wheel bolts to ones that will be compatible with cast alum - or can I use the ones from the steel wheels?

I'm guessing I'll have to change - if that's the case - does your company automatically include those new bolts with the wheel purchase? If yes, is there an additional charge for that? 

Thanks.........Lee [email protected]


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Probably figure at least $20 per tire/wheel as a package. It's unlikely that you could combine 2 wheels and tires all together for shipping purposes using "regular" UPS or FedEx.


I shipped wheels in pairs with UPS - I think the weight limit is 80 or 90 pounds for regular.


----------



## Apk_Joe (May 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Our packaging would look like this;



and you ship it through UPS like that? is there any way to ship them cheaper with out boxes if your not shipping tires with them.

this would have helped when i shipped my RC's a while back it cost me 340$ to ship them cause i used boxes and shipped the tires with labels


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

leeanders said:


> Doc - Have a 2011 Golf base with 15" steel wheels. With the steel wheels, the bolts do not have washers, as I'm accustomed to with aluminum wheels.
> 
> When I purchase the new cast alum wheels, will I have to change out the wheel bolts to ones that will be compatible with cast alum - or can I use the ones from the steel wheels?
> 
> ...


We provide new lug bolts (normally with conical seats) at no charge with any wheel order.

Just give me a call or reference Vortex online when you order and I'll make sure you get what you need !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Apk_Joe said:


> and you ship it through UPS like that? is there any way to ship them cheaper with out boxes if your not shipping tires with them.
> 
> this would have helped when i shipped my RC's a while back it cost me 340$ to ship them cause i used boxes and shipped the tires with labels


If shipping wheels only, we double box them (the wheel still in the "factory" box, and then that box goes in the next size up)


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Our packaging would look like this;


have bought multiple sets from you guys and have never had any problems with the condition of the wheels/tires shipped :thumbup:This way works well.:beer:


----------



## leeanders (Feb 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We provide new lug bolts (normally with conical seats) at no charge with any wheel order.
> 
> Just give me a call or reference Vortex online when you order and I'll make sure you get what you need !


DOC, looking online with TireRack, I've found a set of 15" cast alum wheels I may order for my 2011 Golf base. My Golf base has 15" black painted STEEL wheels and 'BLACK' ball seat (I believe they are) wheel bolts. The wheels I am looking at are Rial Milano - Silver Painted Cast Alum - 15x 6.5. Your website advises there would be NO wheel bolts included with this order - as the original wheel bolts would work. 
First time owner of VW - all other vehicles I've owned with alum wheels have come with chrome- like wheel nuts to match the color of the alum wheels. If I order these wheels, am I supposed to use the BLACK wheel bolts that came with the Steel wheels? Please advise.....thanks. Lee Anders [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

VW using ball seat lug bolts not conical.


----------



## leeanders (Feb 8, 2011)

*Reply to Chris re Ball Seat Lugbolts*



[email protected] said:


> VW using ball seat lug bolts not conical.


Thanks for the information, Chris. Told you I was new to Volkswagen. Haven't owned a German made vehicle before......lots of changes to get current on. Any more wheel and lugbolt info you care to share with me? Thks.......leeanders


----------



## Mr. Watson (Aug 23, 2010)

Fat fives sold locally :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 


Thanks for all the info anyway


----------

